# Better Bettas



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

Better Bettas is a dedication to the near-obsession love for Bettas of every color and tail type. What better way to show off your love for bettas than through art? 
I am opening this thread to sell betta related prints and custom Illustrations of your betta on prints or mugs!​


♦ Please be respectful to one another on this thread/forum
♦ If there are no spots available, please wait until there is an opeining
♦ Please do not place an order if you do not have the funds for payment
♦ I have the right to cancel (if this happens, I will send you a PM ) 
♦ Please be patient! I hand draw/ hand paint everything! 
♦ I have the right to refuse an order ( Same with canceling, I will send you a PM to explain )
♦ I can currently only accept Paypal payments.
♦ Please Note, All Sales are final!
♦ When I start on your order, I will send you a PM so we can exchange details. If you do not respond within reasonable time, I will put you on hold and move onto the next order  



♦ Betta Prints: (_8x8 Printed on high quality paper_) $8.00
♦ Betta Prints: (_8x8 Digital File_) $6.00
♦ Posters (_9x12, Printed on high quality paper _) $ 20.00 
♦ Illustrated Mugs: Domestic(US): $35.00 + $4.00 Shipping
♦ Canada/International:$35.00 + $10.00 Shipping* ( _Some shipping cost may be a little different depending on your location_)




This is where I draw your beautiful Bettas or any other fish!
♦ 8x8 Print on High quality paper or Digital File. (Click Here for examples)
♦ Delivery Options: Digital File - No extra cost || Print: Shipping cost* _see pricing above_
♦ Posters are currently In Progress, However, if you are interested, feel free to check out this link: Here if you are interested in progress photos! 



♦ Each "batch" of mugs may not be the same as the previous batch. 
♦ If you have a certain color mug you like that is not in the current batch, feel free to request a color. (ie: if you want black mugs instead of white) * You may have to wait a little bit
♦ Feel free to request a pattern you like to incoroporate (ie: betta with a bubble pattern, or stripes, etc) *Remember to provide pictures/examples for the design and pictures of your betta!
♦ If you want more than one betta/fish painted on the mug, Please send a PM so we can work out details. 
♦ I will provide pictures of the mug before finalizing (baking)
♦ *Accidents do happen , if something goes wrong in the making process, you will have an option between a full refund, or to have it remade. 









♦ Please make the payment after receiving a PM from me asking you to do so! 








Paypal: [email protected]





​


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

♦ 2 Black Mugs (Same mug used on Example: Here)
♦ 1 White Mug ( Here )​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! Fancy Post is Fancy!! I love it!

When I find myself with some extra money, I'm definitely getting a mug of my beloved Rembrandt! Perhaps we could do an art trade some point too ;-) I love your traditional works! I've been stalking your other thread haha.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Very professional. I'll subscribe to this for when I have extra cash, just put out 1000 for a crown


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Wow! Fancy Post is Fancy!! I love it!
> 
> When I find myself with some extra money, I'm definitely getting a mug of my beloved Rembrandt! Perhaps we could do an art trade some point too ;-) I love your traditional works! I've been stalking your other thread haha.





cowboy said:


> Very professional. I'll subscribe to this for when I have extra cash, just put out 1000 for a crown



Thank you to you both! I can't wait  @lilnaugrim, That's so cool you named your betta Rembrandt, as an Illustrator, I highly approve! and I'm sure we can do an art trade in the near future!
@Cowboy, ouch, I hope the healing/recovery goes smoothly


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, I like the mugs - but I'm on Long Term Disability for the moment due to some Pulmonary Embolism issues that aren't going away. I need to start paying for Cobra (work decided that I used up all my FMLA days) - so $35 is a little much right now.

Something I'll definitely look at for Enceladus when I'm back to being fully employed though!

Though - I might be able to swing a digital print of him. That way he's not left out. ^_^


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't have the money for a mug right now sadly, but I might be able to get a print. 
The pricing confused me a teensy bit, so would it be $12 for a print (on paper)? $8 for the print itself + $4 shipping??


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> I don't have the money for a mug right now sadly, but I might be able to get a print.
> The pricing confused me a teensy bit, so would it be $12 for a print (on paper)? $8 for the print itself + $4 shipping??



Hi! the 8x8 prints of your betta are 8 dollars, however I gave out two options.

Option one: _Digital file_: After finishing the illustration, I will send you a high resolution file (via e-mail) of the illustration, this is 8 dollars flat

Option two: _Print_: This one is simply just one step furthur from the first option. In this one, after finishing the illustration, I will send out the 8x8 print (printed on high quality paper) to you through the mail, hence the additional 4 dollars for shipping. 
I hope this cleared it up!, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Picklepaige (Aug 22, 2011)

I would love if you could do a mug for my friend. Her favorite betta died recently, and she is heartbroken. All I have are cell phone pictures; I hope they are a good enough reference.


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

Picklepaige said:


> I would love if you could do a mug for my friend. Her favorite betta died recently, and she is heartbroken. All I have are cell phone pictures; I hope they are a good enough reference.


:/ Im sorry to hear about your friend's betta. He is absolutely stunning!. I would be more than happy to paint him on a mug 
I currently have two types of mugs to pick from. A black one (as shown in example) and a white one:here
Refrence photos are fine, Do you have any design or something youd like to add to the mug that may have a connection with this betta? or what kind of stuff does your friend like that youd like to see on the mug?


----------



## Picklepaige (Aug 22, 2011)

Which color mug do you think would look best? Since he is a black betta, would he show up well on a black mug? I have zero artistic vision, so whichever you think would look better!

As for design, she loves bamboo, so maybe bamboo for the background? Like the swirly kind that is in the second picture. His name is Damon, so maybe his name on it? I think she would like just something simple like that. I don't know if you could do bamboo going all the way around the mug and having him on the front, or just him and the bamboo on the front and his name on the back. 

Really, whatever you think would look best! I think she would like anything along those lines


----------

